# بشرى بافتتاح اكاديمية سلامتك



## safety113 (12 أبريل 2010)

اكاديمية سلامتك
انجاز طال انتظاره
والجميع متعطشين له
شاركونا مدربين ومتدربين ومهتمين

من هنا​


----------



## safety119 (16 أبريل 2010)

شي حلو من زمان


----------



## safety119 (16 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة:56:


----------



## sayed00 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور احمد

موضوع الاكادمية هو حلم طال انتظارة و الان قيد الانشاء و الترتيب لة

اسمح لى مهندس غسان ان اقدم الاكادمية فى هذا الصرح الكبير و الذى تخرجنا منة جميعا

الموضوع ليس دعاية للاكادمية لكنة مجرد تنوية لمن يرغب فى التدريب (التدريب الفعلى) ليس مجرد شهادة بدون ان اتعلم شيئ

فى منتديات سلامتك كانت هناك مقترحات كثيرة بقسم يقوم يقوم بالتدريب متم دراسة الفكرة من قبلنا و من قبل متخصصين و طلعنا جميعا بفكرة اكادمية سلامتك

نرجو من الاجميع الاطلاع على الفكرة و موافتنا برأيكم

اشهد الله ان الموضوع لا يصبو الى اى شهرة او ربح او غرض شخصى

الموضوع مجرد هدف من اهداف منتديات سلامتك و هى الوعى لدى المتخصصين و غيرهم


منتظرينكم هناك


تحياتى


----------



## safety113 (21 أبريل 2010)

ليس بعد الله شاهد
معلم سيد الغالي


----------



## beabish (13 مايو 2010)

اننا في اشد الحاجة لها لتعميق مفهوم السلامة


----------



## nemsad (23 مايو 2010)

Good Idea


----------



## safety113 (15 يونيو 2010)

ابتدأت الدورة الاولى واصبح الحلم حقيقة
الف مبروك للجميع على هذا الصرح الهائل
وبالتوفيق


----------



## sayed00 (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكور احمد على التنوية

نعم و بعد الترتيب الجيد لها و العمل على ان نكون مختلفين عن الجميع و ان تكون الدورات لدينا تهدف فقط الى التعليم و التطوير بهدف غير ربحى 

سوف تنطلق الدورة الاولى 

للتفاصيل و التسجيل فيها

اضغط هنا


تحياتى لكم


----------

